# mallet question



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Aight I done went through 4 lead mallets and I'm tried of that shit. I wanna try a rubber mallet that'll last alot longer but would the make it where I can't get my k/o's on tight enough? Would it scuff the chrome/gold? Thank You!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

JUST LEAD MALLETS MAN, just tap them until they tight, and then beat them on....................theres better lead mallets, maybe you buying the CHINA ONES< they dont last as long, cheaper quality


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chrome 327_@Jun 16 2003, 02:44 AM
> *Aight I done went through 4 lead mallets and I'm tried of that shit.  I wanna try a rubber mallet that'll last alot longer but would the make it where I can't get my k/o's on tight enough? Would it scuff the chrome/gold? Thank You!*


 DON'T USE RUBBER ON GOLD IT WILL TAKE IT RIGHT OFF.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Here's a question...I have bullet spinners, why do I need to use a lead hammer to tighten the tool on the spinner?

Jeff


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Jun 16 2003, 04:43 AM
> *Here's a question...I have bullet spinners, why do I need to use a lead hammer to tighten the tool on the spinner?
> 
> Jeff*


 damn, thats a good one, what do you guys have to say to this??? lol


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Jun 16 2003, 04:43 AM
> *Here's a question...I have bullet spinners, why do I need to use a lead hammer to tighten the tool on the spinner?
> 
> Jeff*


 just incase you slip and hit the dish of the rim it wont fuck up the chrome


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jun 16 2003, 10:40 AM
> *just incase you slip and hit the dish of the rim it wont fuck up the chrome*


Thanks for the reply. I just got two of them in the mail from Keith, now I can drive my '62 a little.

Jeff 



Last edited by unfunkyufo at Jun 16 2003, 12:27 PM


----------



## superfro (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chrome 327_@Jun 16 2003, 03:44 AM
> *Aight I done went through 4 lead mallets and I'm tried of that shit. I wanna try a rubber mallet that'll last alot longer but would the make it where I can't get my k/o's on tight enough? Would it scuff the chrome/gold? Thank You!*


 My lead hammer went to shit, couldn't find it, when I did it broke, etc so I said hell with it and use a heavy plastic mallet, it gets my k/o's tight, but i find that anything that doesn't give like lead, causes the chrome to crack/flake off. My spinners look like shit now but I'm not too worried about it, its a daily driver (sorta) so my rims see alot of rain too... I say if you want to protect your rims dont use anything other then lead, however if your rims look kinda like shit, kinda rusty, scuffed, do it =)


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

where do people get there lead hammers from.....ace hardware and sears doesnt have em


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

Someone tryed to tell me back in the day they use to make there own lead hammers They would poke a whole in the side of a coke can pour the soda out & poor hot lead in the can & stick a pipe in the whole in the side. When it cooled just peal the can off & its a Led Hammer :biggrin:


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

ok heres the deal,,,,,,,, back in the day {{ for us old timers}}} when dayton used to come with good hammers they would last forever i am using one that is 10 years old right now....any way wheel manufactures sold out to the lowest bidder on hammers so what you get now is absolute shit,,,,,,so if you want the original hammers dayton used to come with they were made by }} cook{{.. if you go to penntool.com and do a search for lead hammers you will find them,,,,peace////


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales_@Jun 16 2003, 05:02 PM
> *ok heres the deal,,,,,,,, back in the day {{ for us old timers}}} when dayton used to come with good hammers they would last forever i am using one that is 10 years old right now....any way wheel manufactures sold out to the lowest bidder on hammers so what you get now is absolute shit,,,,,,so if you want the original hammers dayton used to come with they were made by }} cook{{.. if you go to penntool.com and do a search for lead hammers you will find them,,,,peace////*


 hay vato...now no one will buy hammers from me.......j/k yes those hammers last a long time,,,i used to get these hammers with green handles,man those things lasted 2-3 years


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Jun 16 2003, 05:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (homeboyz @ Jun 16 2003, 05:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--originales_@Jun 16 2003, 05:02 PM
> *ok heres the deal,,,,,,,, back in the day {{ for us old timers}}} when dayton used to come with good hammers they would last forever i am using one that is 10 years old right now....any way wheel manufactures sold out to the lowest bidder on hammers so what you get now is absolute shit,,,,,,so if you want the original hammers dayton used to come with they were made by }} cook{{.. if you go to penntool.com and do a search for lead hammers you will find them,,,,peace////*


hay vato...now no one will buy hammers from me.......j/k yes those hammers last a long time,,,i used to get these hammers with green handles,man those things lasted 2-3 years[/b][/quote]
2-3 years Thats a long ass time here is my brothers old hammer we got from CCE after 3 months of use


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Jun 16 2003, 05:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (homeboyz @ Jun 16 2003, 05:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--originales_@Jun 16 2003, 05:02 PM
> *ok heres the deal,,,,,,,, back in the day {{ for us old timers}}} when dayton used to come with good hammers they would last forever i am using one that is 10 years old right now....any way wheel manufactures sold out to the lowest bidder on hammers so what you get now is absolute shit,,,,,,so if you want the original hammers dayton used to come with they were made by }} cook{{.. if you go to penntool.com and do a search for lead hammers you will find them,,,,peace////*


hay vato...now no one will buy hammers from me.......j/k yes those hammers last a long time,,,i used to get these hammers with green handles,man those things lasted 2-3 years[/b][/quote]
haha sorry bout that man,,,,gotta look out for tha ridaz,,,, you still got everyone smoked out on rim deals,,keep up the good work..


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i just use a lead hammer i tried using a rubber mallet but i couldnt get my rims tight enough, their was cunks of rubber on my rims when i was done and if i missed the wrench their was a black striek on my rim but hay its better than a big ass dent.......but ill stay with buying lead hammers


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Jun 16 2003, 04:43 AM
> *Here's a question...I have bullet spinners, why do I need to use a lead hammer to tighten the tool on the spinner?
> 
> Jeff*


 You Dont. I used a metal maul, and it worked great, forever. Just be careful and dont slip, thats all.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Jun 16 2003, 04:43 AM
> *Here's a question...I have bullet spinners, why do I need to use a lead hammer to tighten the tool on the spinner?
> 
> Jeff*


 STAND ON THE WRECH, Im telling ya, kick it down and stuff and itll be alot tighter, and use anit-seeze lube or else youll have 1 HELL OF A TIME GETTING THEM SPINNERS OFF


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks ya'll!

Jeff


----------



## lolink (Oct 25, 2001)

I have never used a lead hammer. A nice heavy squared hammer and a two by four.....  



Last edited by lolink at Jun 17 2003, 09:19 AM


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lolink_@Jun 17 2003, 10:19 AM
> *I have never used a lead hammer. A nice heavy squared hammer and a two by four..... *


 not a bad idea


----------



## nsb22 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales_@Jun 16 2003, 05:02 PM
> *ok heres the deal,,,,,,,, back in the day {{ for us old timers}}} when dayton used to come with good hammers they would last forever i am using one that is 10 years old right now....any way wheel manufactures sold out to the lowest bidder on hammers so what you get now is absolute shit,,,,,,so if you want the original hammers dayton used to come with they were made by }} cook{{.. if you go to penntool.com and do a search for lead hammers you will find them,,,,peace////*


 My question would be; What weight of lead hammer is the preferred weight? Cook's hammers start at 1# and go to 11#s.


----------



## simple me (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nsb22+Jun 18 2003, 06:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (nsb22 @ Jun 18 2003, 06:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--originales_@Jun 16 2003, 05:02 PM
> *ok heres the deal,,,,,,,, back in the day {{ for us old timers}}} when dayton used to come with good hammers they would last forever i am using one that is 10 years old right now....any way wheel manufactures sold out to the lowest bidder on hammers so what you get now is absolute shit,,,,,,so if you want the original hammers dayton used to come with they were made by }} cook{{.. if you go to penntool.com and do a search for lead hammers you will find them,,,,peace////*


My question would be; What weight of lead hammer is the preferred weight? Cook's hammers start at 1# and go to 11#s.[/b][/quote]
Sorry to bring up such an old topic but I have been wondering the same thing myself. I just got my rims put on today and I got a used hammer with it... something tells me that I will be needing a new one shortly since the guy I got the rims from only used that hammer to take the rims off his car and put them on mine, and the one side is damn near right by the handle now.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutlass (Jun 2, 2003)

I been using rubber mallets for a long time with my k/o just dont use them for gold it takes the gold finish right off.


----------



## Laylow™ (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nsb22+Jun 18 2003, 04:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (nsb22 @ Jun 18 2003, 04:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--originales_@Jun 16 2003, 05:02 PM
> *ok heres the deal,,,,,,,, back in the day {{ for us old timers}}} when dayton used to come with good hammers they would last forever i am using one that is 10 years old right now....any way wheel manufactures sold out to the lowest bidder on hammers so what you get now is absolute shit,,,,,,so if you want the original hammers dayton used to come with they were made by }} cook{{.. if you go to penntool.com and do a search for lead hammers you will find them,,,,peace////*


My question would be; What weight of lead hammer is the preferred weight? Cook's hammers start at 1# and go to 11#s.[/b][/quote]
im guessin the 4lb lead hammer would be a good one...
http://www.penntoolco.com/catalog/products/2440.cfm


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

Bumped for peeps looking for GOOD hammers !!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 6 2007, 12:17 PM~9168030
> *:0
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

werd


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I have hex knockoffs so I use a deadblow hammer on it and it works fine my tool sticks out past the dish so if I miss I'll hit the floor or the tire


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 8 2007, 04:24 AM~9181589
> *I have hex knockoffs so I use a deadblow hammer on it and it works fine my tool sticks out past the dish so if I miss I'll hit the floor or the tire
> *


GO TO BED! :biggrin:


----------

